# Police Officer Mason Samborsky



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Mason Samborsky 
*Oak Park Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Sunday, December 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, December 28, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Mason Samborsky was shot and killed while conducting an investigation following a traffic stop. He had a stopped a juvenile suspect and took him to a nearby apartment complex in connection with an investigation.

After arriving at the location a struggle ensued in which Officer Samborsky was fatally shot. The suspect fled the scene with his service weapon and remains at large.

Officer Samborsky had served with the agency for 4 years. He is survived by his wife and child.
Agency Contact Information
Oak Park Police Department
13600 Oak Park Boulevard
Oak Park, MI 48237

Phone: (248) 691-7520

_*Please contact the Oak Park Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Brother.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

My deepest respects to his family


----------

